# November 2011 POTM Winners!



## funlad3 (Oct 9, 2010)

Great competition everyone! All of the pictures were great! Anyways, our first place winner was hXcChic22 with the picture of the Southeast Asian Mudskipper!











In second place, we have SnyderGuy's picture of his discus!











In third place, we have prossmango's picture of their Oto cat!











Please thank our sponsors for making this contest possible, and don't forget to congratulate the winners. Again, *great* job everyone!

(Winners, I'll be PMing you shortly in order to work out the prizes.)


----------



## snyderguy (Feb 9, 2010)

Nicely done hxc, great picture. Are there eyes usually that color?


----------



## grogan (Jan 23, 2011)

great job everybody. the stakes are getting higher around here. Looks like i need a new camera


----------



## ZebraDanio12 (Jun 17, 2011)

I agree with Grogan. Christmas


----------



## hXcChic22 (Dec 26, 2009)

snyderguy said:


> Nicely done hxc, great picture. Are there eyes usually that color?


Yes, their eyes are very vibrant when they're out of the water where you can see them. They are our most gorgeous fish and they definitely have the most personality. When I open the top of their tank, the male is usually out and looks up at me, and opens his mouth, like "FEED MEH!"


And for encouragement, I want to let everyone know that the picture was taken with an almost 3-year-old 8.2 MP camera, on macro setting.


----------



## snyderguy (Feb 9, 2010)

Very cool, haha. Nicely done.


----------



## iheartfish:) (Jan 19, 2011)

Congratulations!!!


----------



## Ponera (Oct 31, 2011)

My newt was eating a goldfish 

heh anyways, will try for a FISH pic this next time round if I can!


----------



## hXcChic22 (Dec 26, 2009)

So, what's the deal with the prizes? No message from funlad yet and I was really looking forward to that prize from Lohachata!


----------



## grogan (Jan 23, 2011)

Well we don't necessarily need him here to divvy up the prizes. There are 2 prizes from Lohachata and 1 from me. So HscChic22 wants one of Lohachata's and that means SnyderGuy gets next pick. Then after that prossmango gets the remainder. @ Snyderguy: my smoked salmon Im offering up is REALLY good stuff. It comes with my famous dip recipe. Although after eating some you might have salmon breath..might want to brush before kissing lady friends


----------



## funlad3 (Oct 9, 2010)

Grogan beat me to it! Yep, I'm waiting on Loha. Regardless, we can move along. 

Grogan, stop being so efficient!


----------



## snyderguy (Feb 9, 2010)

Haha, smoked salmon eh? I would totally take that but considering I'm allergic to a lot of different foods, I'll go with the other prize from loha. Sorry grogan.


----------



## funlad3 (Oct 9, 2010)

That means we have Prossmango with the salmon. Grogan, you can be proactive again!


----------



## hXcChic22 (Dec 26, 2009)

Yes, no offense to Grogan but both I and my husband are not fish eaters at all. 

Fish are friends, not food. Except crab legs - which are not a fish anyway.


----------



## grogan (Jan 23, 2011)

@Prossmango: If you are one of these non-fish eating people too, im sure I can muster up some other fish related stuff for you. 

@hxcchic22: I figured there would be some people on here that would have that stance. I personally love all things fish. I like to keep them, eat them, and catch them! I even have a fish tattoo!


----------



## Ponera (Oct 31, 2011)

if someone doesn't want their smoked salmon prize i can go out of my way to accept it on their behalf


----------



## iheartfish:) (Jan 19, 2011)

lol ponera


----------



## snyderguy (Feb 9, 2010)

What happened to prizes? I never got a message or anything


----------



## grogan (Jan 23, 2011)

Prossmango please pm me your address so I can get this fish in the mail. As far as lohachata goes I think he is having computer problens and in the process of moving his residence...and bazillion tanks.


----------



## lohachata (Jan 27, 2006)

my internet is down since i ran out of money with the move and extra utilities and such...
i will be back as soon as possible....
2nd and 3rd place prizes will be shipped as soon as i am able (2-3 weeks)..
i will also needs the winners names and addresses.....

thanks for being patient.....


----------



## lmb (Nov 1, 2011)

Congrtz to the winners!


----------



## lohachata (Jan 27, 2006)

ok guys...i am slowly trying to get my act together here....still trying to get the fishroom set up...albino cories and sturisoma leightoni decided they wanted to make babies right in the middle of the chaos...hopefully in the next week or so i can get some pics and put them up...if things go right i will be getting the november POTM prizes out to hxchic and snyderguy....
thanks for your patience kids....i really appreciate it....


----------



## funlad3 (Oct 9, 2010)

Good luck with the move Loha! We have patient members, so I don't think the wait should be much of an issue.  Thanks again for sponsoring!


----------



## snyderguy (Feb 9, 2010)

No worries good sir.


----------



## lohachata (Jan 27, 2006)

ok kids....keep your eyes on your mailboxes....your stuff goes out in the morning mail...


----------



## snyderguy (Feb 9, 2010)

Awesome! Thanks so much loha!


----------



## snyderguy (Feb 9, 2010)

Got my package today John, and wow. I'm really impressed. Thank you so very much. For those of you who are curious, I got a ton of food, especially for my little discus fry.


----------



## grogan (Jan 23, 2011)

Nice! plec #2 is my favorite. Its one of the only foods my picky threadfin rainbows will eat.


----------



## snyderguy (Feb 9, 2010)

Oh ya? I tried it today and my discus pair loved it. Unfortunately, the male is coming down with ich again. Yet, the female still doesn't get it. Weird...


----------



## hXcChic22 (Dec 26, 2009)

I got my box today, too! Me and the husband really appreciate everything that was in it! 

What exactly are the differences in the plecocaine numbers?


----------



## lohachata (Jan 27, 2006)

the difference is only the size..although the #03 is black i think the difference there is the #03 may have a little more attractant for weaning fry off of #02...
i hope your fishes enjoy the food...


----------



## snyderguy (Feb 9, 2010)

I tried the #02 on my fry that are about an inch long now. And nothing, they didn't even touch the stuff. But when I put bloodworms in, all of a sudden they were hungry.


----------



## lohachata (Jan 27, 2006)

pretty common issue...given the choice of live or frozen and a dry food ; the dry food loses almost every time...especially if it is a first time offering...


----------



## snyderguy (Feb 9, 2010)

I'll keep trying. All my other fish love it though! Thanks again John.


----------

